# question



## Mjr.Brass (Jan 5, 2012)

my 87 5k has a lot of miles on it was wondering what (if any) seats could I use to replace the factory ones with. The factory seats are very warn out. 

Also was wondering about replacement sun visor or sun visors.


----------

